# Is there a way to report bad breeders?



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Before my husband and I found our GSD we were looking on Craigslist for a dog. Even though we've had Koa for 2 years now I still check CL once and a while just out of curiosity. There is a woman that is breeding her GSDs and posting the pups on CL. Most of the puppies end up sick in some way. Now there are numerous people who bought her puppies posting in CL about her being a bad breeder and not to buy her pups. In fact one of my neighbors bought a pup from her and is raking up a nice vet bill to deal with his health issues. When she contacted the breeder the woman told her it's her own fault for buying the pup and hung up on her! I took an interest in this because we almost bought a puppy from her before we found Koa. I feel horrible for these new owners and worse for the dogs she's breeding because every few months there is a new litter posted on CL. 

Is there an organization to report her to? Anything that can be done so she stops breeding these poor dogs? :help:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

unfortunately there are BYBs doing this all over the country. If she is breaking the law you can report her to the authorities (neglected animals etc..) but ultimately its up to buyers to be responsible and research breeders and find reputable breeders..they aren't found on CL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as I know, you cannot sell dogs on CL, so I would report her or keep flagging the posts. Beyond that, unless she is breaking a law, people just need to make more educated purchases and if no one buys her puppies, she will quit breeding.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If she is stating that the puppies are AKC or UKC registered, you can request that they do an inspection. If you did want to do this, I think gathering a log of her posts and the posts of people with her puppies might be helpful. 

It may not do anything, but it may make her very uncomfortable. If the AKC finds anything serious that can ban her from privleges for 10 years or for life. Then she has to sell unregistered puppies, even less money, even harder to find homes for them, and possibly she will give it up.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You can check the zoning laws in her area. It's amazing how many people are breeding in areas where they are way over the limit or it is not allowed for one reason or another.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a long shot, but also check to see if she is a member of any breed club. Sometimes "breeders" will join the German Shepherd Dog Club of America or other clubs just to be able to say they are a member. If she is a member of any dog club and uses it in her advertising or on her web site (if she has one) you can report there as well.

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------

